
The Miracle Fruit, a Tease for the Taste Buds - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/dining/28flavor.html?em&ex=1212120000&en=274b68f24762bf52&ei=5070
======
rms
<http://miraclefruitman.com/>

Buy it here, would love to hear reports from people who try it...

~~~
berecruited
Whoa... thats $90 for 30 berries. I would pay for a couple but I really don't
need $90 of miracle fruit that is probably hazardous considering:

1\. I dont know this guy 2\. I dont trust this guy 3\. I dont trust his
shipping either

~~~
rms
Well, he's named in the NYT article and this is something that needs to be
shipped frozen overnight. I believe he is the only person that grows miracle
fruit in the USA. So if you don't trust him, no miracle fruit for you.

